# Боли в пояснице, простреливающие в обе ноги, слабость в ногах. Операция лазером или микрохирургическое лечение?



## Борис Шаференко (12 Ноя 2020)

Моя жена заболела 29.09.2020, появились боли в пояснице, простреливающие в обе ноги, слабость в ногах. Прошла МРТ от 29.09.2020, назначено Ксефокам,Мидокалм,Прозерин,Вит группы В,Ультразвук с Кетопрофеном.Затем в/венно капельно Пентоксифиллин,Рибоксин.Состояние улучшилось,левая нога восстановилась полностью,сохраняется слабость в правой стопе,слабость в пальцах стопы.Хотелось бы совета какое лечение дальше? Нейрохирург по месту жительства советовал оперативное лечение Лазером. Невролог-микрохирургическое лечение? Что лучше? МРТ прилагаю.


----------



## La murr (13 Ноя 2020)

@Борис Шаференко, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2020)

Микрохирургическое.
Если всё хорошо, то зачем оперировать?


----------

